#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  URGENT: Blood Donation Request

## Whiteshiva

Just received from the Foreign Correspondent Club - so it is not a hoax!

URGENT: Blood Donation Request

Nine-year old Arisa (Megan) Erchukiat is in urgent need of *A RH Negative blood* and stem cell donations to treat Leukemia (AML).

If you are a match for this rare blood group or know anyone who is, please contact her parents: Samkhan Erchukiat, 081-811-3933, khunsamkhan[at]yahoo.com and Manasawee  Erchukiat / 081-811-6644 khuntammy[at]yahoo.com or the Thai Red Cross Society, National Blood Center Monday, Wednesday and Friday from 08:00 am - 4:30 pm; Tuesday and Thursday from 07:00 am - 7.30 pm; and Saturday and Sunday from 08:30 am - 3.:30 pm on 02-2513111 or 02-252- 4106-9 Ext. 114, 161, 162, Welcome to The Thai Red Cross Society., ÈÙ¹ÂìºÃÔ¡ÒÃâÅËÔ´áËè§ªÒµÔ (National Blood Centre).

----------


## Loy Toy

Nine years old and soo sick it is a tragedy mate.  :Sad: 

Can't help from our family but our heartfelt best wishes go out to little Arisa and good on you for taking the time to post this request!

----------


## Happyman

There is only me in my house and afraid I can't help - Sincerely hope that someone can

----------


## Cuban

> Just received from the Foreign Correspondent Club - so it is not a hoax!
> 
> URGENT: Blood Donation Request
> 
> Nine-year old Arisa (Megan) Erchukiat is in urgent need of *A RH Negative blood* and stem cell donations to treat Leukemia (AML).


 
*Today, May 12th is Arisa's 9th birthday.* Less than two weeks ago she and her family were looking forward to celibrating this day as many other children would in Bangkok or elsewhere around the world. Any idea of a party fell apart 11 days ago when Arisa was diagnosed with Leukemia. She is now hospitalized and undergoing chemo-theorapy.

That last sentence is a scary one for an adult of any age, but consider for a moment the seriousness and impact on a 9 year old child. She has a full understanding of what is happening, she cries when the medical staff have to take further samples of her blood during the on-going treatment. Arisa is aware of the importance of the blood she has left, and that doesn't even take into account the pain of many needles, drips and medication she is having to endure daily. Chemo's not fun at any age. 

Group O is the most common blood type in Thailand with the A, B & AB blood types being less common amoung the greater Asian population, even though studies show that some 20% of the Thai population may be Blood group A there are only 500 know donors of this type in Thailand (63 million population). In the West these groups represent a smaller percentage of the blood in general circulation, but Norweigen, Spanish, Hawaiians and Swedes (North Eastern Europe) seem to have a higher percentage of A Blood types. Arisa's mother and father are both Thai, with a relative on her mother's side that was American, this is how Arisa came to have A rhesus negative blood. Even just going back just a few generations it's not too hard to see how we are more kin than remote faceless strangers across continents.

It was on Saturday afternoon that I responded to a thread on another Thia focused forum posted by a friend of a friend of Arisa's parents, within a few hours I had spoken directly to Arisa's father and promised my donation, I am the same blood group as his daughter. 

After driving to Bangkok from Pattaya early on Monday morning I was at The Thai Red Cross blood donation center on Henri Dunant Road not far from Siam Square, because this blood type is rare and Arisa's case is an urgent one I know that my unit of blood will be going to Arisa after it is tested and processed. The normal annonumous donor/recipiant process that is the case with most blood donations was bypassed. As I walked into the Red Cross reception area one of the reception assistants aproached me with my name on a card - I was expected. As a first time donor here they fast tracked my application which was also marked with Arisa's name and guided me to a cubicle to check my blood pressure and pin-prick blood test. From there I was taken upstairs to a suite with 12 lay flat chairs/beds where the donations were taken.

Farang blood donations are far out numbered by Thais as you would expect, but an English speaking Red Cross nurse was quick to attend to me. Looking over my paperwork she commented on my breakfast as I had rushed a light meal at a road-side stall just outside the center. "Aroy mai?" I understand that donating blood is considered as making merit, there were two monks I saw during my visit and making merit forms part of The Red Cross' blood donation promotional posters on display. 

My blood was a little slow in coming out but got there in the end, squeezing a rubber bar for 15 minutes or so and a very mild prick of a needle, I've given blood in the past elsewhere and can only comment positively on the care and consideration taken by the staff here. When the donation was complete a sweet custard bread bun and chilled chocolate milk awaited me, worth donating blood just for that I think. 

It was about 10am as I left, each of the 12 beds was occupied, and the row of chairs for those waiting to donate was also full, although the chances are that no one else had A negative to offer. The old lady helper/nurse that handed me a small plaster and booklet from The King thanking for my donation, she gave me a warm smile as I left.

Two hours later I met Arisa's father in Siam Square. I was the first person that had come forward to donate as a result of the email that he had sent out to his circle of friends and contacts about a week ago, so he was keen to meet me in person. I was touched how grateful he was and how a stranger coming forward had given him a boost during what is clearly a difficult time. He said it had instilled in him a faith in the generous nature of people and that would also lift his wife's spirits. She understandably is have a very difficult time, much of which is at Arisa's bedside in hospital. He told me that; she had explained to their daughter that the doctors were able to put blood back into her body to help make her better, and that this news helped her directly both physically and emotionally.

While we talked he received a telephone call offering another donation, so word is spreading, but Arisa will need blood for the duration of her treatment. The chances of a non-relative being able to offer a bone marrow transplant is in the order of 1:50,000 or lower, they will be checking my blood to see if there is a match here too. But consideration for transplant is a way off just yet. Much less than 1% of the people in Thailand that have A- blood are registered with the Red Cross for blood donation, my wife has trawled through her family contacts and found one brother in law that is A Negative but unable to donate blood due to his own ill-health.

If you could forward an email asking your contacts in Thailand if they might be able to offer blood it could help Arisa even if you can't give yourself. I've mentioned her name many times as putting her name to a cause helps focus the human scale and impact to a scared 9 year girl in a Bangkok hospital.

Some lifestyle choices mean that not everyone can donate, but your forwarded email might be the lifesaver if it gets to the right person that can donate - please make the effort to spread this message through both the expat & Thai Internet aware communitity. 

Thank you for reading. 

( I will be sending the link to this post to Arisa's father, he speaks/reads English perfectly. ) 

*For those in Pattaya:*
On the 21st of May at Mike Shopping Mall on Second Road there will be a blood donor session carried out by the Thai Red Cross, for those on the East coast this may offer an easier location to give blood than a trip to Bangkok. I will post futher details in The Pattaya forum as more information is availible. 

*For those able to travel to Bangkok:*
The Thai Red Cross. Free parking on site, or a short ten minute walk from Siam Square BTS, taxis readily avalible outside the center. No apointment necessary. 

Monday, Wednesday and Friday from 08:00 am  16:30 pm
Tuesday and Thursday from 07:00 am  19.30 pm
Saturday and Sunday from 08:30 am  15:30 pm

Telephone: 02 2524 106   Web: Please find the web site via Google.  (English sections not ideal at the time of posting this message.)

*National Blood Centre.* Coordinate a Central Blood Registry for eligible donors of less common blood types. For more information, please contact the National Blood Center directly at 02 252 4106-9 Web: Please find the web site via Google.

*Elsewhere in Thailand:* I am awaiting details from The Thai Red Cross to reproduce here and in the approriate regional forums as the information becomes availible.

*Acute Myelogenous Leukemia* is characterized by the rapid increase of immature blood cells. This crowding makes the bone marrow unable to produce healthy blood cells. Immediate treatment is required in acute leukemia due to the rapid progression and accumulation of the malignant cells, which then spill over into the bloodstream and spread to other organs of the body. Acute forms of leukemia are the most common forms of leukemia in children.

----------


## Thai Pom

Great Post Cuban and well done!!  I am O Pos annd cannot help :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

> Great Post Cuban and well done!! I am O Pos annd cannot help


as am I. 

great stuff Cuban and I really appreciate the well thought out post, I have a 7 year old boy, and thought of him needing to go through that is just horrifying.

----------


## dirtydog



----------

